# Amazon's 20th Anniversary



## Andra

From one of the newsfeeds that DH reads:

Amazon to celebrate 20th anniversary with huge sale starting July 12th

This July marks the 20th anniversary for Amazon. The world's largest internet retailer is rumored to be celebrating the occasion with a major week-long sale event. An Amazon employee has said on Reddit that Amazon is "packing their warehouses to the brim this week and next in anticipation of the sales." Several others, from mail carriers to employees to sellers on Amazon, have chimed in to confirm the rumor. You can probably expect lightning deals that last just a few hours each throughout the week of July 12th. I'll be sure to keep you informed of any Fire TV and other streaming/Android related deals, so be sure to check AFTVnews often that week. Read on for some of the comments confirming the big sale.

link: http://www.aftvnews.com/amazon-to-celebrate-20th-anniversary-with-huge-sale-starting-july-12th/


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Awesome! I think I've been a customer almost that long!   

I remember when you bought a book from amazon and they'd add a free gift -- a 'fridge magnet, or bookmark. 

And they sent Christmas presents!  We have a couple of Amazon travel mugs.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

It'll certainly be interesting.


----------



## Andra

I know we've been Amazon customers from almost the beginning.  It's just so convenient to have my purchases magically appear.  And once we moved to Austin and it cut down on driving and dealing with people, we started to rely on them even more.  If only we had purchased stock at the beginning...
I am hoping for some sales on Kindle books - my wish list is over 300 items again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra said:


> I know we've been Amazon customers from almost the beginning. It's just so convenient to have my purchases magically appear. And once we moved to Austin and it cut down on driving and dealing with people, we started to rely on them even more. *If only we had purchased stock at the beginning...*


I know, right? 

My dad was a customer almost from the first . . . . he bought books all the time and was always keen on a good deal. . . . . we were living in the UK at the time and he told me about it and how cool it was. I think I set up an account, but didn't do much with it but browse . . .there was still the shipping to deal with, though our address was a US military PO box. Anyway, there were plenty of books available in the village bookshop so I wasn't dying for something to read.  When we got back to the states in '96, though, I definitely started using it more, again mostly for browsing to see what was out there . . . but most of what I wanted was readily available in 'brick and mortar' stores, and I LIKED browsing the bookstores.  So it was probably '97 before I really realized the value of internet shopping -- my first actual order placed was Oct 27, 1997 . . . for a CD and book of music for _Godspell_ that was NOT available at my local music store.

And I never looked back. 



> I am hoping for some sales on Kindle books - my wish list is over 300 items again.


Or even a sale on kindles . . . . If the Voyage went on sale I'd probably get one for my son . . . he was fondling mine yesterday and marveling at how much lighter it was than his PW.


----------



## D/W

Thanks for the heads-up, Andra! I've added the sale dates to my calendar.


----------



## cinisajoy

If you are a prime member,
Check your mail (physical).  We had a coupon for 20% off fashion.


----------



## hamerfan

Thanks for the heads-up! Definitely keeping my eyes open for this.


----------



## CegAbq

Nothing for me in the snail mail - but I'll be watching for this.


----------



## Linjeakel

Hmmm... I wonder if it will be the same in the UK store.

I'm not sure when amazon.co.uk started, but I just checked my order record and my first purchase was in 1998! 17 years! I had no idea I'd been a customer for that long.

I hope we get some bargains too - though, typically, I'm off work for this coming week and so would have been free to keep tabs on any lightning deals, but the week after when it looks like it's all happening, I'll be back at work.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

There is a big ad at the top of the Amazon page proclaiming that July 15th is Prime Day, bigger than Black Friday, but for Prime members only.


----------



## D/W

The Hooded Claw said:


> There is a big ad at the top of the Amazon page proclaiming that July 15th is Prime Day, bigger than Black Friday, but for Prime members only.


Here's more information from Amazon's press release: "Step Aside Black Friday - Meet Prime Day" and a direct link to the landing page at Amazon: Prime Day - One Day Only, July 15. Should be fun!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Looks like at least the Prime day will be on in the UK store . . . probably whatever else they do all week will be as well.


----------



## Cherise

Andra said:


> I know we've been Amazon customers from almost the beginning. It's just so convenient to have my purchases magically appear.


Yeah, we have, too.

I suspect that maybe Amazon is singlehandedly keeping the post offices relevant.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Cherise Kelley said:


> Yeah, we have, too.
> 
> I suspect that maybe Amazon is singlehandedly keeping the post offices relevant.


Except it seems to me that most of what they ship comes by FedEx or UPS.


----------



## CegAbq

Cherise Kelley said:


> I suspect that maybe Amazon is singlehandedly keeping the post offices relevant.


This past Monday, I learned from the USPS letter carrier who delivers mail to my office (where a package was attempted to be delivered on Sunday) - that for Amazon only, USPS now delivers Amazon packages on Sunday. How 'bout that!


----------



## Cherise

CegAbq said:


> This past Monday, I learned from the USPS letter carrier who delivers mail to my office (where a package was attempted to be delivered on Sunday) - that for Amazon only, USPS now delivers Amazon packages on Sunday. How 'bout that!


Whoa. Now THAT is clout. It's kind of scary. I mean, the USPS is part of the US Government, and Amazon is a privately owned corporation...

Maybe Amazon cut a deal with the military over its drone technology.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CegAbq said:


> This past Monday, I learned from the USPS letter carrier who delivers mail to my office (where a package was attempted to be delivered on Sunday) - that for Amazon only, USPS now delivers Amazon packages on Sunday. How 'bout that!


Oh, yeah . . . I did know that -- because I got something delivered a week or so ago, ON a Sunday, from a USPS mail truck. I think it's a special, separate contract, more like the arrangements the Zon has with the purely commercial bulk carriers.

The USPS, by the way, isn't _technically_ part of the government . . . more like a quasi-governmental agency, but not a government owned corporation either. Though it's specifically authorized in the Constitution, in 1971, an act was passed that reorganized its operations. The Postmaster General no longer a cabinet post (though the board of governors, who select the PG and deputy PG, is appointed by the president) and they don't receive government funding -- which means they gotta come up with ways to pay the bills.  I guess a contract with Amazon for Sunday delivery is one of 'em!


----------



## HappyGuy

Get this ... I received a delivery from USPS July 4th; couldn't believe it!


----------



## mlewis78

I have received Sunday delivery from Amazon, but it was several months ago.  They often ship things to me via USPS.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I got a delivery just this yesterday.  Silly, really: it wasn't anything major and I'd gotten 'no rush' shipping because, well, I wasn't in a rush. And: dollar back for ebooks.  

I ordered it early last week. It definitely wasn't rushed, but I thought it odd that they delivered it Sunday rather than, say, today. 

Maybe the contract is has some sort of a clause that says they have to utilize USPS at some minimum level on a Sunday so that it's worth it to run the trucks.


----------



## D/W

mlewis78 said:


> I have received Sunday delivery from Amazon, but it was several months ago. They often ship things to me via USPS.


Same here.


----------



## VondaZ

Here are some of the deals planned for Prime Day (including FireTV stick for $24, FireHD $60 off, basic Kindle $30 off): http://www.aftvnews.com/amazon-fire-tv-stick-will-be-24-tomorrow-for-prime-day/


----------



## D/W

VondaZ said:


> Here are some of the deals planned for Prime Day (including FireTV stick for $24, FireHD $60 off, basic Kindle $30 off): http://www.aftvnews.com/amazon-fire-tv-stick-will-be-24-tomorrow-for-prime-day/


Here's a link to Amazon's press release: "Prime Day Final Countdown - Amazon Gives Sneak Peek of Exclusive Deals for Prime Members".


----------



## CegAbq

Anyone have a suggestion on the best way to keep up with the offerings tomorrow?


----------



## hamerfan

CegAbq said:


> Anyone have a suggestion on the best way to keep up with the offerings tomorrow?


I don't know if there's a "best" way. I guess you could put everything you're interested in on your wishlist and check that from time to time.
I know I'm ready. I'm usually up at this time so it's not like I'm itching to spend money, but there are one or two things I'll be checking on to see if they're worth buying. 
Best of luck to everyone looking to score a good deal!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I figure to just keep the Amazon site open in my browser and pop in periodically. . . . I just ran through the upcoming deals quickly and noted a couple that I'd want to try to hit. . . .


----------



## Jaasy

I wanted an Amazon TV stick but even the waitlist is full! That is a good deal...


----------



## crebel

Apparently my online shopping skills are not so great.  I have watched 12 different items count down on the lightening deals to available, screen refreshes to live, add to cart button is there, "zero % claimed" showing, click the button and "you are 500+ on the waiting list, your chances of receiving this item are poor".

I've been there for hours trying to buy things as soon as available, I give up. Disappointing.


----------



## Andra

I've purchased a lanyard and a 7-function multipot.  I keep trying to get on the waitlist for the Echo at $129, but that seems to be a waste of time.
Oh - and I purchased an MP3 album from the Piano Guys for $4.99.
I really wanted to see some Kindle books on sale, not just a sale on Kindle Unlimited.  I mostly read books from Penguin and they don't participate in any of the subscription services.
I'll keep checking in, but so far am underwhelmed with the options.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

At lunch I saw a CNN article on social media being filled with complaints that the deals sold out instantly or weren't interesting or both.

I tried to get a  second Echo at the $129 price to have it in my bedroom. I clicked buy when the deal was zero percent claimed, and after a lengthy wait was told that the deal was sold out. Probably a good thing anyway!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah . . I saw that, too . . . . sour grapes!

I picked up a couple of things . . . a pair of jeans that I got 35% off, and a new shaver for the Hubs that I got 20% off . . . these weren't 'lightning deals' just coupons available to prime members. They popped up on my home page at the Zon this morning . . . . and as I'd been considering both items, today was the day I bit.


----------



## corkyb

Anyone know if the Fire TV has been on sale yet for Prime Day?
It was listed in the preview I saw in a link on this thread as on sale in the UK so it must be going to happen here too I would think.
Paula


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think it was on earlier today . . . .


----------



## Andra

The Fire TV stick was earlier today. It sold out fast.


----------



## Dragle

crebel said:


> Apparently my online shopping skills are not so great. I have watched 12 different items count down on the lightening deals to available, screen refreshes to live, add to cart button is there, "zero % claimed" showing, click the button and "you are 500+ on the waiting list, your chances of receiving this item are poor".
> 
> I've been there for hours trying to buy things as soon as available, I give up. Disappointing.


Exactly. When I looked at upcoming items, you couldn't buy them until the start time, but obviously many people figured out a way to claim them ahead of time and they were sold out before they were even available. It was impossible to buy anything. I'm sure there was some trick to it, but I'm not up on such things, and they certainly didn't tell you how to do it.


----------



## Tuttle

I saw some things fully claimed in the "upcoming lightning deals" section. It quite confused me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Tuttle said:


> I saw some things fully claimed in the "upcoming lightning deals" section. It quite confused me.


Yeah, I think it's definitely the case that the organization was off . . . . I feel like they were showing deals expired or claimed with one still ongoing. Maybe, even though they billed it as 'bigger than black Friday' they weren't quite as prepared for HOW much bigger than black Friday.


----------



## CegAbq

So, yesterday (7/15) I needed to order some printer ink. Went to Amazon and ordered. I'm a Prime member. I noticed that the Prime 2-day delivery date would be the 20th! The one-day delivery date would be 7/17, but I really needed the ink, so I paid for the extra (still cheaper than a local store).
I just got a shipped notification - it shipped today, to arrive tomorrow. 

Guess they weren't committing to any normal orders & shipments for Prime Sale day.


----------



## cinisajoy

CegAbq said:


> So, yesterday (7/15) I needed to order some printer ink. Went to Amazon and ordered. I'm a Prime member. I noticed that the Prime 2-day delivery date would be the 20th! The one-day delivery date would be 7/17, but I really needed the ink, so I paid for the extra (still cheaper than a local store).
> I just got a shipped notification - it shipped today, to arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Guess they weren't committing to any normal orders & shipments for Prime Sale day.


I thought it was UPS was playing with the packages and breaking stuff so people had to reorder.
Seriously, last winter 2 UPS train cars got demolished by a prison bus. Unfortunately, we lost 2 prison guards in that accident.


----------



## D/W

Here's a link to Amazon's press release regarding Prime Day with a few excerpts below: Amazon's First Ever Prime Day Breaks Global Records, Sales Exceed Black Friday



> SEATTLE--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Jul. 16, 2015-- (NASDAQ:AMZN) - Amazon today announced it sold more units on Prime Day than the biggest Black Friday ever and had more new members try Prime worldwide than any single day in Amazon history. Customers ordered 34.4 million items across Prime-eligible countries, breaking all Black Friday records with 398 items ordered per second. Prime Day was also a great savings day - members globally saved millions on deals. Customers ordered hundreds of thousands of Amazon devices - making it the largest device sales day ever worldwide.
> 
> ....
> 
> Prime Day highlights from the US:
> 
> Members ordered tens of thousands of Fire TV Sticks in one hour, making it the fastest-selling deal on an Amazon device ever
> Fire tablet sales on Amazon exceeded sales on Black Friday last year
> Members ordered thousands of e-readers and thousands of Echos in just 15 minutes
> 56,000 Lord of the Rings: The Motion Picture Trilogy sets
> 47,000 Televisions sold, which was 1300% year-over-year growth
> 41,000 Bose Headphones, compared to 8 the previous Wednesday
> 28,000 Rubbermaid 42-Piece Easy Find Lid Food Storage Sets, compared to 428 the previous Wednesday
> 24,000 Instant Pot 7-in-1 Programmable Pressure Cookers, compared to 182 the previous Wednesday
> 14,000 iRobot Roomba 595 Pet Vacuum Cleaning Robots, compared to 1 the previous Wednesday
> 12,000 Fifty Shades of Grey Unrated Edition on Blu-ray, compared to 121 the previous Wednesday
> 10,000 Meguiar's X2020 Supreme Shine Microfiber Towels, compared to 244 the previous Wednesday


----------



## hamerfan

CegAbq said:


> So, yesterday (7/15) I needed to order some printer ink. Went to Amazon and ordered. I'm a Prime member. I noticed that the Prime 2-day delivery date would be the 20th! The one-day delivery date would be 7/17, but I really needed the ink, so I paid for the extra (still cheaper than a local store).
> I just got a shipped notification - it shipped today, to arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Guess they weren't committing to any normal orders & shipments for Prime Sale day.


I got that same notice. I checked out the Prime day sale, didn't see anything I needed or wanted, but I did need to order something else that day. I did, and the July 20 date came up for delivery. It wasn't urgent that I needed the items, so I was okay with it. It looks like it is now going to be delivered today, the 17th.


----------

